# My HT and Living Room Setups



## bguzman (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello, here are my two setups as they are currently. 

*HT*
*Display* Mitsubishi HC6500 projector, Dalite 106" High Power screen, Samsung 32" LCD
*Sources* Oppo BDP83, Toshiba A35, DirecTV HR21-100, CElabs HDTV tuner, PS3, PS2, wii
*Audio* Onkyo TX-SR707, Def Tech SM 450 (fronts), SM 350 (front wides), CLR 2002 (center), BP2X (surrounds), Klipsch KSB1.1 (front heights and surround backs), Polk PWS125 and Infinity PS12 (subs), Pro-Ject Debut III, Pro-Ject Phono Bow II usb
*Remote* Acoustic Research XSight ARRX18G

*Living Room*
*Display* Mitsubishi HD4000 projector, Optoma GrayWolf II 92" screen, Samsung 40" LCD
*Sources* Samsung BD-C6500, DirecTV H21-100, Hisense HDTV tuner
*Audio* Yamaha RX-V765, Polk CS1, RC80i (fronts and surrounds), Klipsch Sub10
*Remote* URC RFS-200


----------



## bguzman (Jan 25, 2008)

I thought I would provide some more detail about my screen in my HT. I have a 1.78 ratio fixed 106" DIY DW Wilsonart laminate screen that is currently masked to 2.35 for movies. I don't like seeing black bars. I also have a Dalite 106" high power screen that I can pull down in front of the fixed screen for sports and other TV. This set up evolved out of laziness and not wanting to mess with the masking. They are installed so that I can switch back and forth by pushing the user button on my projector. A CIW, constant image width, set up. You can see it here.


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

Dang that is a nice list of equipment....I would love to see some pictures


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice setup. I like the idea of having your cake and eat it too with the two screens. Great solution.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

jgourlie said:


> Dang that is a nice list of equipment....*I would love to see some pictures*


So would I! :bigsmile:


----------



## bguzman (Jan 25, 2008)

jgourlie said:


> Dang that is a nice list of equipment....I would love to see some pictures





ALMFamily said:


> So would I! :bigsmile:


Pictures are here http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gallery.php?member=bguzman.


----------



## bguzman (Jan 25, 2008)

Wardsweb said:


> Nice setup. I like the idea of having your cake and eat it too with the two screens. Great solution.


Thank you, it is pretty easy to do and like I said, it really just came from me not wanting to mess with putting on, taking off, and storing the masking.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice set-up mate! :T


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

bguzman said:


> Pictures are here http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gallery.php?member=bguzman.


I love your posters....and that is definitely a nice setup!!


----------



## bguzman (Jan 25, 2008)

ALMFamily said:


> Nice set-up mate! :T





jgourlie said:


> I love your posters....and that is definitely a nice setup!!


Thanks ALMFamily and jgourlie, diggin' your setups too. :clap:


----------



## bguzman (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello all,

I replaced my Onkyo SR707 with a Sherwood/Newcastle R-972 with Trinnov. Although it is a chore to figure out an set up, the sound is well worth the effort.


----------

